# Bild --> JFrame Hintergrund



## Silvascus (18. Sep 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein wenig rumgesucht und bin auf folgende Anweisung gestoßen:

```
public void paint(Graphics g){
        super.paint(g);
        g.drawImage(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(//PFAD), 0, 0, this);
    }
```
, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie der richtige Pfad für die Datei lautet, ich habe schon probiert, den Pfad der Bild-eigenschaften zu übernehmen, aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert,

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Mfg Silvascus


----------



## InfectedBytes (19. Sep 2015)

das kommt sinnvollerweise darauf an wo dein bild liegt.
wenn du es z.b. innerhalb des src ordners hast, geht z.b. folgendes

```
ImageIcon bla = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("image.png"));
```

p.s.
Außerdem solltest du das Bild nicht innerhalb des paint aufrufs laden, sondern dort nur zeichnen. Das laden des bildes solltest du einmal beim starten machen


----------



## Sogomn (21. Sep 2015)

Ich rate, Ressourcen aus dem Klassenpfad zu laden.


```
final Image image = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("/mein_bild.png"));
```


----------



## javampir (21. Sep 2015)

hi,
in swing wird in der regel nicht die paint methode überschrieben, sondern die paintComponent
das bild legst du für gewühnlich in den src ordner (oder src/img bei mehreren bildern), nicht in die ordner einzelner packages.


Silvascus hat gesagt.:


> den Pfad der Bild-eigenschaften zu übernehmen,


müsste auch gehen, wenn du auf der gleichen maschine arbeitest und den pfad absolut angibst. zusätzlich musst du unter windows \ durch \\ im string escapen
javampir


----------

